# Why is my arrow hitting 6in higher with broadheads?



## biged156 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am shooting 100gr muzzys.  I was shooting perfect with my practice tips when I shot my broadheads the other day I cannot group them and to top it off they are shooting high!!  I can adjust the hieght issue but the grouping is what bothers me... Dont let this turn into a bashing of muzzys please.  If you do not have legitment anwser please keep it to yourself.


----------



## willsm89 (Sep 2, 2010)

Are you sure your field points and broadheads the same weight?  Muzzy's do take a little more work in my experience to tune them just right but will fly as true as any when they are squared up


----------



## Catsquirrel (Sep 2, 2010)

I feel your pain! I experienced similar issues with my Muzzy MX4's. My problem was they would not group with my field points no matter what i did. i finally decided to tune with my broadheads only, and they shoot very good groups out to 35 yards which is my limit for shooting an animal anyways. For some reason or another they would not match up with my field points. I know the broadheads cost more but the extra pack i used to tune my bow with was well worth the confidence i now have with shooting them. Hope this helps. Hope you can figure it all out, and good luck this season.


----------



## stev (Sep 2, 2010)

properly tuned bow .centershot off some .


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Sep 2, 2010)

Your bow is not in tune.... I paper tunned mine and had issues with broad head grouping then I read somewhere about walkback tunning and tried it. It made a world of difference. You think just because your bow can stack field points that it would be in tune but the fact is that field points are extremely forgiving. Just walk back tune your bow and then use the easton tunning guide to get your up and down fixed and you should be fine.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Sep 2, 2010)

tune the bow!


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 2, 2010)

Your bow isnt tuned properly, I shoot MX3, MX4 and ramcats and they all fly perfect.


----------



## gatorb8 (Sep 2, 2010)

I had the exact same problem with my Muzzy's and it had nothing to do with the "tune" of the bow. Muzzy would hit 5 inches high, 3 inches left of field points. Ramcats would hit dead perfectly with field points. Full bladed broad heads would hit just about perfectly with field points. 

I was using a whisker biscuit rest. Switched to a drop away style and Muzzy would hit about 3 inches high, and dead on vertical. 

Changed to 2" blazer helical from 4" offset and now Muzzy, field points, full bladed, and Ramcats all impact within 1" of each other at 20 yards, 3" at 40 yards.


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 2, 2010)

gatorb8 said:


> I had the exact same problem with my Muzzy's and it had nothing to do with the "tune" of the bow. Muzzy would hit 5 inches high, 3 inches left of field points. Ramcats would hit dead perfectly with field points. Full bladed broad heads would hit just about perfectly with field points.
> 
> I was using a whisker biscuit rest. Switched to a drop away style and Muzzy would hit about 3 inches high, and dead on vertical.
> 
> Changed to 2" blazer helical from 4" offset and now Muzzy, field points, full bladed, and Ramcats all impact within 1" of each other at 20 yards, 3" at 40 yards.



I hate to tell you but it has everything to do with a perfectly tuned bow. Mine got out of whack and it was shooting them high, got everything back in tune and they were dead on again. And mine shot the ramcats with field tips even out of tune. 

Yours are hitting within 3 inches of each other because your bow isnt tuned. Shoot it thru paper and see or either walk back tune it.


----------



## chad smith (Sep 2, 2010)

im kinda having the same problem, except im shooting rage 2 blade,i am shooting coke cola caps at 40 yrds with 3 arrows in a group with field tips, but even at 20 yrds a cant put 3 practice rage heads within 2 inchs for a group, i paper tuned the bow and walkback tuned it, im shooting bullet holes, so i feel your pain..


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Fixed blade broadheads will sometimes plane if the bow is not perfectly in tune for them.  This can explain the inability to group.  Paper and walk back tuning is a good start but this is what has worked best for me in the past.

Try this, shoot 3 field tips and 3 broadheads. If the broadheads are shooting high as you stated, move your knocking point very slightly up and shoot again.  If the distance closes, make another very slight move.  If the distance widens, move the knocking point down.   Continue until the arrows are grouping together.   Remember, I am talking very very small adjustments at a time.  

If the difference is left and right, move your rest in the same fashion and it will work the same.  

I have tuned many ways but this has worked the best for me in the past.


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 2, 2010)

Arrow Flinger said:


> Fixed blade broadheads will sometimes plane if the bow is not perfectly in tune for them.  This can explain the inability to group.  Paper and walk back tuning is a good start but this is what has worked best for me in the past.
> 
> Try this, shoot 3 field tips and 3 broadheads. If the broadheads are shooting high as you stated, move your knocking point very slightly up and shoot again.  If the distance closes, make another very slight move.  If the distance widens, move the knocking point down.   Continue until the arrows are grouping together.   Remember, I am talking very very small adjustments at a time.
> 
> ...



I have also done this, and no doubt it works, the only thing I didnt like about it was that the arrow didnt seem to fly straight, it had some wobble to the target afterwards and that means poor penetration


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 2, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> I have also done this, and no doubt it works, the only thing I didnt like about it was that the arrow didnt seem to fly straight, it had some wobble to the target afterwards and that means poor penetration



Never seen that problem.


----------



## jleepeters (Sep 2, 2010)

I just make sure mine shoots thru paper at more than 10 ft, I do that to start with, then I shoot at 20 yards too,


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes tune the bow, get yourself a box(about 12"x12") tape paper or even newspaper real tight to it and shoot through. Take a picture and bring to archery shop, post here or just go online. 

I was told this is a quick way to check. Put back the field points shoot at the target from about 20-25 yards and see if the arrow lines up from the shooting position. I have never used this way I like the simple box rule. I find muzzy's fly great with a tuned box no magic. To tune I move my ancor point and rest NOT the pin sight.


----------



## Grey Man (Sep 2, 2010)

Just read an article in Peterson's bowhunting about broadheads about how some broadheads can screw into the shaft funky, and not only that but the blades can screw into the head funky, creating arrows that are not balanced for flight. This is a possible explanation.


----------



## Fortenberry (Sep 2, 2010)

My muzzys have always shot three inches low and to the right. Out of my bow and crossbow. The same for my two brothers and their crossbows.


----------



## riskyb (Sep 8, 2010)

sounds like they are plaining mine did


----------



## StikR (Sep 8, 2010)

bow tune, arrow spline off, not enough fletch drag (helical / surface area)


----------



## JNDEER (Sep 9, 2010)

Outside of what everyone else has suggested (fletching contact, bow out of spec, bow out of tune, spine), Form from the shooter can also effect BH and FP grouping. Probably not as bad as you are seeing, but it does effect it if you have poor form


----------



## Skyjacker (Sep 9, 2010)

biged156 said:


> I am shooting 100gr muzzys.  I was shooting perfect with my practice tips when I shot my broadheads the other day I cannot group them and to top it off they are shooting high!!  I can adjust the hieght issue but the grouping is what bothers me... Dont let this turn into a bashing of muzzys please.  If you do not have legitment anwser please keep it to yourself.


If your field tips are the same grain as your broadheads, your bow isn't tuned.  Take it to a good bow shop and shoot it with a professional who can help you make the adjustments.  More than likely its going to be the place of your rest and the rest will need to be adjusted.


----------

